# Does anyone here get accommodations for social anxiety disorder?



## Frieditiz (Feb 12, 2015)

Can you tell me what kinds of accommodations you get?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

A pat on the back and a bottle of Man Up.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> A pat on the back and a bottle of Man Up.


:lol


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

For college? Accommodations aren't really a solution. If you can't get through class how do you expect to work?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

lonerchick said:


> If you can't get through class how do you expect to work?


I sure don't :|


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't. I'm pretty sure the only accommodations my school offers are for learning disabilities. I could be wrong though. I've never looked into it. They do have free counseling here (although I think if they mostly refer you to someone else unless it's a one time thing), but I don't think they'd give any sort of accommodation for social anxiety.

The only thing close to it I can think of is my speech professor being really understanding. He still made me do what everyone else had to do, but he let me know (without being told I had social anxiety, just from what he observed in class) that he understood being frightened by speeches and would take that into consideration with our grades. Then he let me off of the improvised speech and just asked me a question about what we'd learned in class instead. That was done with about five of us, and it was supposed to be random, but I honestly think he chose me as one of the group on purpose. I was so thankful for that.


----------



## pingponger (Sep 8, 2014)

The accommodations here are the same for everything. The only thing they give me is 15 more minutes on a text or exam. Too bad it can't excuse me from classes sometimes.


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

I posed this under his other thread... but more seem to be here so:

There is A LOT of things you can do. This is what I did.

First, you'll have to meet with your schools disability department and make a case for yourself. You should have a letter from your doctor and psychologist (if you have one). List of medications, etc. Have them write out some accommodations and goals you have discussed and what you need to make it happen.

Bring this material to the disability person that you meet. 

Make an effort to meet with school counselors. At my college, you can meet with a licensed psychologist ten times a year free of charge and unlimited group meetings. Take advantage of this.

I have been able to excuse myself from all presentations, group work, etc. as necessary.

Let's be real. Colleges want your money. You are offering money with a legitimate problem. They'll accommodate you. 

Next, everyone has their strong points. We have anxiety and don't do well in public speaking and things like that. However, those that speak well do not excel in all the things we do (see introvert vs. extrovert as a baseline). Some people are good at math.. others write well, some enjoy public speaking. These skills are needed for society to function, but we all don't have (or need) the same ones.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I'm able to leave the class for a couple of minutes if I am having a panic attack. Taking tests outside of class with extra time is another option I have. Some schools allow extended absences and extended deadlines.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Imbored21 said:


> A pat on the back and a bottle of Man Up.


True that.

Accommodations for anxiety are fairly varied but sometimes you can get extra time on tests. Sometimes your own little room or cubicle. A free pass to leave the room to breathe for a few minutes. This is pretty easy in university but if you're in college in a professional program you're going to want to perform as well as the other students. In university it's not as applicable (for many programs) but colleges are often training you for a particular job so if you can't do what they ask, one should consider another career path.


----------



## Frieditiz (Feb 12, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> A pat on the back and a bottle of Man Up.


Doesn't help me at all.


----------



## Frieditiz (Feb 12, 2015)

seafolly said:


> True that.
> 
> Accommodations for anxiety are fairly varied but sometimes you can get extra time on tests. Sometimes your own little room or cubicle. A free pass to leave the room to breathe for a few minutes. This is pretty easy in university but if you're in college in a professional program you're going to want to perform as well as the other students. In university it's not as applicable (for many programs) but colleges are often training you for a particular job so if you can't do what they ask, one should consider another career path.


Yeah except you're paying for it. At least I am, and many other people are, unless you're lucky enough to get a full ride or something. It's kind of a really dumb idea to pay all this money to improve on an anxiety disorder. There are a lot better ways to improve that A) either don't cost anything or B) are like a fraction of the cost.

As for professionally, you can see a psychologist or psychiatrist who specializes in anxiety disorders to help you navigate through it.

But in this case since you're paying for it you really should get accommodation or you really shouldn't be wasting your time/money on it.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Frieditiz said:


> Yeah except you're paying for it. At least I am, and many other people are, unless you're lucky enough to get a full ride or something. It's kind of a really dumb idea to pay all this money to improve on an anxiety disorder. There are a lot better ways to improve that A) either don't cost anything or B) are like a fraction of the cost.
> 
> As for professionally, you can see a psychologist or psychiatrist who specializes in anxiety disorders to help you navigate through it.
> 
> But in this case since you're paying for it you really should get accommodation or you really shouldn't be wasting your time/money on it.


Paying for...tuition? I'm confused. I don't pay anything to get accommodations from the Disability Centre. Is that a thing in other countries?


----------

